# Heaven



## ambush80 (Feb 11, 2016)

In Heaven, can you mix the crumbles from the bottom of a bag of Ruffles with sour cream and onion dip and eat it with a spoon non stop for 5,000 years?  If you can I want in.

(We don't keep chips around the house but my wife brought some stuff home from a Super Bowl party and while I was enjoying myself a thought occurred to me......)


----------



## 660griz (Feb 12, 2016)

Sometimes, when the wife isn't home, chips and onion dip is my supper. 
Heaven on earth.


----------

